# Anyone starting at one of the Taleem Schools in Dubai this year?



## jilly81 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi I'm going to be teaching at a Taleem school in Dubai from September 2012 and just wondered if anyone else is?

Thanks


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

jilly81 said:


> Hi I'm going to be teaching at a Taleem school in Dubai from September 2012 and just wondered if anyone else is?
> 
> Thanks


I hope to be, as long as everything goes well. I've had an offer and accepted, just waiting for the rest of the process. Which one are you going to be at?


----------



## jilly81 (Apr 9, 2012)

tafawke said:


> I hope to be, as long as everything goes well. I've had an offer and accepted, just waiting for the rest of the process. Which one are you going to be at?


I'm going to be at JBS - what about you? Can't wait!


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

jilly81 said:


> I'm going to be at JBS - what about you? Can't wait!


I sent you a PM


----------



## jilly81 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi I can't send PMs yet as I've just joined! But should be able to soon! J


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

jilly81 said:


> Hi I can't send PMs yet as I've just joined! But should be able to soon! J


Two more messages, and you can... but try adding me as a contact - I was able to send you a message - not sure how you can access is... otherwise just reply to this and send one more message and I will resend the PM


----------



## jilly81 (Apr 9, 2012)

tafawke said:


> Two more messages, and you can... but try adding me as a contact - I was able to send you a message - not sure how you can access is... otherwise just reply to this and send one more message and I will resend the PM


Hi yeah i was able to read your pm but just can't reply. How do I add a contact on this thing?! 

Thanks J


----------



## jilly81 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've added you so will PM you back soon!


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

All good, you've got your five posts so PM away... I'll resend my post as a proper PM.


----------

